# Bud growing out of leaf? No Joke!



## elcivic420 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi fellow freedom fighters, 

This hydro Triple Diesel is in its last few days of flush, TONS of crystal all over the leafs, and today look what I found on a fan leaf. Has anyone else ever seen this?


----------



## cannatari (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a trait of cannabis chinensis. You can read a little info on it here:http://www.somaseeds.nl/seeds/somanna.html


----------



## Prot3us1` (Apr 9, 2010)

thats fucking AWESOME +rep


----------



## bckiller12 (Apr 14, 2010)

Same happen to me today!!!


----------



## Professor Puff.n.Tuff (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats cool as shit!!!

Shit that has been sitting in the snow. Not fresh. lol

Just noticed this post goes pretty well with my new avatar.


----------



## FarmerNinja (Apr 14, 2010)

wow first time ive ever seen this id be interested to know if it has the same amount of cbn or thc content as normal shooting buds. smoke it and tell us what happens!

i wonder if you could induce this into a whole plant somehow and use the fan leaves buds exclusively for hash.. woot!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 14, 2010)

I've seen it quite a few times on here, never had it happen personally. last guy about 4-5 days ago had bud growing from the middle of the fan leaves stems.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 14, 2010)

elcivic420 said:


> Hi fellow freedom fighters,
> 
> This hydro Triple Diesel is in its last few days of flush, TONS of crystal all over the leafs, and today look what I found on a fan leaf. Has anyone else ever seen this?


 
Yep. One of my friends dried his and saved it leaves and all just as an oddity to show at gatherings and such. Gotta admit, it's kinda weird. Now imagine IF you could gentically alter the plant to do this on every fan leaf location...


----------



## Mikey moto (Apr 14, 2010)

that's cool as hell please tell how it turn out


----------



## bilbo baggons (May 7, 2010)

elcivic420 said:


> Hi fellow freedom fighters,
> 
> This hydro Triple Diesel is in its last few days of flush, TONS of crystal all over the leafs, and today look what I found on a fan leaf. Has anyone else ever seen this?


Hey buddy. I have got this shit goin on right now on bassically all of my five plants.

Now, i am a newbie to this site but i have been a regular for a little while on the oppositions site, GC. I have a thread going over there now with regards to buds growing out of my fan leaves. I am not sure i am allowed to put up a link but i will try anyway. If you all want to see it,m here it is- http://forum.grasscity.com/general-indoor-growing/589277-wow-i-have-some-weird-plants-5.html#post7416264


----------



## wiggabee (May 8, 2010)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> Yep. One of my friends dried his and saved it leaves and all just as an oddity to show at gatherings and such. Gotta admit, it's kinda weird. Now imagine IF you could gentically alter the plant to do this on every fan leaf location...


Do this. What if you pollinated that plant and then she had some phenotypes that had bud growing on the fan leaves, and then you pollinated those and then you might get genetics of little bud sites on fan leaves.


----------



## ch33ch (May 9, 2010)

yeah i would pollinate just the buds on the leaves. maybe that evolved so they have a better chance of being pollinated..


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 25, 2011)

same thing here with a space queen pheno of the flav from subcool

i noticed an extra tiny leaf popping out of the end on some of the fan leaves, now they are all budding


----------



## DGT309 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had that happen a few times, looks pretty cool though. The more bud sites the better right haha?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 25, 2011)

Talk about hash making material.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

i have a plant called greyfire and has 50-60 sites on it on leafs and fan leafs stems with them on..


----------



## jeremyclarke14 (Feb 12, 2022)

I actually just had one of my horny gelato plants do this lil nutrient burn but coming out good


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 12, 2022)

That's fucken cool


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2022)

I've had it happen. I'm also sure it's more common than people think. It's just not noticed by many. It's nothing of any real significance. It looks cool but doesn't really add anything. 

But still it's neat to find something odd like this on one of your plants. Makes you feel like part of the club.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Feb 12, 2022)

the phrase "smoking leaves" just took an interesting turn of events.


----------



## jeremyclarke14 (Feb 12, 2022)

I normally use Gaia green 2-8-4 organic power bloom I was all out the coop was out so I used fox farm tiger bloom 2 8 4 trace minerals and it burnt the bud leaves bad but just on one plant and that’s when those buds started…… it’s nice talking to fellow growers I’ll start posting my grows more this was my white bubba auto that just finished but just to confirm the buds in the leaf is a good thing not bad?


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 12, 2022)

I've got it going on also..


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 12, 2022)

Bud on the leaf stem.


----------

